# Looking for a book recommendation concerning finishing



## sig2269mm (Nov 15, 2007)

Greetings all:

I'm a bit new to serious woodworking, and trying to read/study, so as to avoid making expensive mistakes. With that in mind, I went to Borders today and found several titles on finishing wood. These books discussed sanding, repairs, shellac, varnish, etc. There were several potentially excellent books to choose from. That said, they were all around $30 to $40. 

Instead of buying a number of smaller books, I would rather have one good, comprehensive title in the library, one that explains everything that I would need to know, and even further, gives advice on finishing various types of wood (i.e. maple specific advice, oak specific, walnut specific, etc.)

Can anyone recommend one title above the others? Thanks in advance


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Michael Dresner is considered an expert on finishing, i have the older version of this book and have referred to it often. 
http://www.amazon.com/New-Wood-Fini...=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1195100726&sr=1-6

I really like what I see in this book though...
http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/1561585920/ref=sib_dp_pt/103-7092554-1955805#reader-link

Others may have other thoughts. 

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums sig.


----------

